# Chicken Wings



## Fred69 (Nov 26, 2011)

I've just got some chicken wings. Benji my cockapoo boy is 10 weeks old,
is it ok to give him a wing. I'm giving him 3 small meals a day, do I use the
wing as one of the meals, or is it a treat.

Thanks Fred69


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes he should be fine with it, obviously you will need to watch him whilst he eats it, and maybe hold it for him at first. Replace one of his meals with it. I freeze the wings before giving them to Max and he loves them! xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

As Sarah says, if I give chicken wings or necks, they are as a meal. I give other bones, like lamb ribs/spines as recreation and for teeth cleaning.


----------



## Fred69 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you very much. F


----------



## Fred69 (Nov 26, 2011)

We have just had our first chicken wing, not a big success. Ihad thawed it overnight and
it was very slippery. I was holding one end and Benji was pulling on the other. I thought 
he had sharp teeth but he didn't seem to be able to bite through the bone!! He managed
to pull all the meat/skin off but I'm not sure. Is it best to give it frozen next time. I was worried about the bones, I saw another post where a bone was swallowed whole, I
think it was Buddy or Betty, I don't want a trip to the vet. Any thoughts or suggestions.
Thanks. F


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't give chicken wings very often as Dylan is not particularly keen on them and I like the safety aspect of Natural Instinct where the bones are ground. When I do give them, I give them thawed and just hand them over - I've never tried holding onto them. If you leave it with Benji, he will probably work on the bones. I've not experienced any problems, either with Dylan or my previous dog, as they seem to cope well with the bones, (although I have had an occasional one thrown up and then rechewed ) but as Dylan is on NI, I don't feel the need to give chicken wings as well.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy has always loved chicken wings and I give her them frozen or thawed. If you are worried about the bones you could give the wing a bit of a bash with a wooden mallet (or similar) before giving it. As this was Benji's first time with a wing don't worry if he plays with a bit or doesn't eat it all. He will soon get the hang of it and it will keep him busy with his dinner. Having to chew the bones will help clean his teeth which you dont get with minced raw food. I give Daisy both for variety and often it depends on what I have in the freezer!  If you wanted to try raw minces we have a 10% off discount through the Cockapoo Owners Club website. They have a fab selection of minces and bones. Here is a link to our diet page with details of the offer. 

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_diet.html


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

The first time I gave Obi a chicken wing he really didn't know what to do with it . I watched him take it to the garden and lick it for ages...bless him.  Eventually after an hour or so he had started to bite it and tear it but it took him an age and he left quite a bit, the bigger bones etc.. However, they soon learn what to do and now they are gone, bones and all, in a couple of minutes. I think I was freaked out more than he was!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

one of my girls wont touch wings that are thawed. they need to be frozen. 

both my girls echo and delta were given chiken wings frozen as puppies. delta took longer to cbew the bone but echo had no problem.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I spoke to Natural Instinct the other day about wings and they advised that they are better given to a young puppy either thawed or partially thawed as the bones are a bit more brittle in wings when fully frozen.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

My girls love their chicken wings, I feed then thawed and when I first gave them to Rosie I gave them a good bashing as Sarah as suggested.


----------

